

Ellison suggests Apple in trouble without Steve Jobs - taylorbuley
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-oracle-larry-ellison-apple-steve-jobs-20130812,0,2516309.story

======
zw123456
Yes, Ellison is a vulture circling the corpse. Also, it is true, Apple is
doomed without a "god", their culture was built around that paradigm, now
their god is dead, and unless they find another one, they are lost. That
really is the situation, sorry.

------
a3n
What's the opposite of pump and dump? Because I'm sure Ellison would love to
buy Apple and step into Jobs' shoes.

~~~
fsckin
The opposite of pump and dump is "short and distort"[0].

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Short_and_distort](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Short_and_distort)

~~~
seunosewa
What's the term for panning a company so you can buy the shares cheap and hold
them permanently?

